# Please recommend a good fitter in SoCal



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Riding for three years now and I would like to get a comprehensive fit (Retul, DFU, etc...) Everything while riding on a bike feels ok except my pedaling. I always feel like i'm not sitting squarely on the saddle. I know that I have a leg length difference and I have tried to do shims myself but the pedaling problem is still there.

I would like to have this problem professionally addressed, so if anyone have any recommendation on which fitter to go to here in SoCal please let me know.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

SoCal is pretty big. LA, Orange, or San Diego if West or Riverside, San Bernadino, or Imperial counties if East? I am in North San Diego County.

I got a good fit at Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach. They don't use a machine. Just measurements, question and answer sessions, trial and error. Most of the time was spent on saddle and cleats. Nytro in Encinitas is supposed to be good but can't vouch because I wasn't fit there. Nice people though.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ARoadBike4U in Irvine.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry if I was vague, I'm at the San Bernardino area but will drive to OC and LA counties for a good fitter. As for ARB, I read some negative reviews on the fitter, seems like some bikes were damage during the adjustment process.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

mykol77 said:


> Sorry if I was vague, I'm at the San Bernardino area but will drive to OC and LA counties for a good fitter. As for ARB, I read some negative reviews on the fitter, seems like some bikes were damage during the adjustment process.


I just read the complaints. Looks like one person spent the day on the internet badmouthing the fitter. I dont know if I would put too much weight on that. Not just them but anyone. 

Disclaimer, i have only been to their shop once. I know several people who have been very happy there. Seemed like a first class outfit.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

HyperCat racing in Ventura, CA. Talk to Phil. He is amazing. Spent the first hour of three on my shoes/feet. www.hypercat.com. 805-477-0353.


----------



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

See Jim Manton at Final Fit in Long Beach. He addressed my varus tilt and LLD issues, worth every penny!


----------



## Colnasty (Mar 1, 2013)

Nate Loyal is amazing, and does fittings out of a few shops in the LA area. I have done three bikes with him and send all my friends to him as well. Super nice guy who knows his stuff. He will get you sorted.

loyalcoaching.com


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Also looking for a good fitter near Diamond Bar. Any suggestions?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ckc527 said:


> Also looking for a good fitter near Diamond Bar. Any suggestions?


Yah, all of the ones mentioned above.


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

How about BG Fit? These are available closer to where I live (Diamond Bar). Are the other fitters mentioned earlier in this post better than what BG fit can offer? 
Also, is BG Fit Data worth the extra money?

I'm dealing with pain in front of my right knee and back of left knee on each ride so definitely need a professional fit.

Thanks,
ckc


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

ckc527 said:


> I'm dealing with pain in front of my right knee and back of left knee on each ride so definitely need a professional fit.


I would start by getting some help assessing your flexibility and overall pedaling motion. Knee pain could be from being too tight in the hamstrings, or it could be due to a too high saddle position, causing you to drop one hip (your right) to reach the bottom of the pedal stroke during harder efforts, a combination of both, or something else. If you stretch regularly, do some yoga, etc, you can self-assess your flexibility. Otherwise I would look for a massage therapist that works with cyclists - there are plenty around SoCal. Ask at a bike shop that sponsors a racing team. Sometimes they'll even list them as a sponsor. Simultaneously I would get some input on your stability on the bike during a big effort. This could also be done in a fit session - but many fitters never make observations under a heavy workload and the result is a saddle set too high. Also, as you're pedaling down a road at a fairly high output, take your hands off the bars without sitting up and while continuing to put power down on the pedals - are you stable? Or do you start to move forward and become unstable? This can give you input on your setback, and whether you maybe need to move the seat forward.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

ckc527 said:


> How about BG Fit? These are available closer to where I live (Diamond Bar). Are the other fitters mentioned earlier in this post better than what BG fit can offer?
> Also, is BG Fit Data worth the extra money?
> 
> I'm dealing with pain in front of my right knee and back of left knee on each ride so definitely need a professional fit.
> ...


RDG cycles fitted me, He was in Chino Hills, now he is in Chino. Real nice guy worked with me on return visits to get rid of my knee pain & hip pain. His name is Marvin, I would give him a shot since hes local. I think its appointment only for fitting services.


----------



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

I also had Marvin and RDG fit my bike. He put my new bike together for me in fact. Also, standard, when he fits a bike for you, he'll have you take a spin around the area with him to make sure everything is working properly and fits you well. Definitely worth an appointment.


----------



## aroadbike4u (Jan 27, 2013)

That was one individual who had a scheduled DFU/Retul fit with Bob Murphy, who was my bike fitting partner. This is the danger of Yelp. You can have hundreds of clients or customers who are happy, but it's that one individual with an axe to grind who ruins your reputation. And there's a distinction between providing a negative yet objective review, which is constructive, and one that is malicious and designed to destroy someone else. I think that review falls under the latter category. Bob basically retired because of that whole incident, and I still suffer repercussions by association even though I wasn't even in the country when it happened. 

Jim is highly regarded and is the only other local Retul operator that I know of. If you've got about five or more hours to spare, I've met and heard of Steve Carre of Bike Effect in Santa Monica, and can't imagine anyone who's more thorough. 

I'm a big proponent of the Retul motion capture system. It just provides a whole host of relevant and objective data while the subject is *pedaling under load* which, collectively, allow me to gain insight into their position that I just can't get with the naked eye or the old fashioned goniomer. What I tell clients is that my fit encompasses three things: my eyes and my subjective interpretation based experience, the objective data that Retul gives us, and the specific feedback I get from the client as I'm making changes. To me, the fit process is highly collaborative between the client and me. My sessions last between 2-4 hours.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

aroadbike4u said:


> That was one individual who had a scheduled DFU/Retul fit with Bob Murphy, who was my bike fitting partner. This is the danger of Yelp. You can have hundreds of clients or customers who are happy, but it's that one individual with an axe to grind who ruins your reputation. And there's a distinction between providing a negative yet objective review, which is constructive, and one that is malicious and designed to destroy someone else. I think that review falls under the latter category. Bob basically retired because of that whole incident, and I still suffer repercussions by association even though I wasn't even in the country when it happened.
> 
> Jim is highly regarded and is the only other local Retul operator that I know of. If you've got about five or more hours to spare, I've met and heard of Steve Carre of Bike Effect in Santa Monica, and can't imagine anyone who's more thorough.
> 
> I'm a big proponent of the Retul motion capture system. It just provides a whole host of relevant and objective data while the subject is *pedaling under load* which, collectively, allow me to gain insight into their position that I just can't get with the naked eye or the old fashioned goniomer. What I tell clients is that my fit encompasses three things: my eyes and my subjective interpretation based experience, the objective data that Retul gives us, and the specific feedback I get from the client as I'm making changes. To me, the fit process is highly collaborative between the client and me. My sessions last between 2-4 hours.


You guys are very close to my work, just curious how long you have been around, Have you always been in that spot because I drive by there all the time


----------



## aroadbike4u (Jan 27, 2013)

igotyofire said:


> You guys are very close to my work, just curious how long you have been around, Have you always been in that spot because I drive by there all the time


We get that a lot. People drive by but they don't know we're there. The shop's been there four years I'd say. The expansion and remodel where we added the fit studio and VO2 testing lab was two years ago.


----------

